

Should the super-wealthy pay more taxes? - indiejade
http://forums.intpcentral.com/showthread.php?t=40126

======
gprisament
"Tax the Rich" seems to be a popular sentiment (probably because the majority
of people aren't rich and would rather anybody but themselves pay more in
taxes), but is it effective? The richest 1% of the population already pays for
40% of the US's total Federal Income Tax revenue, and the top 5% pays for over
60%. (<http://www.ntu.org/main/page.php?PageID=6>). And because of the Laffer
Curve (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laffer_curve>), increasing taxes to the
rich could very likely result in LESS revenue.

~~~
fexl
I have no opinion on the matter, since the subject of how to use other
peoples' property is none of my business.

~~~
glhaynes
There is no developed society on earth in which there's not taxation for
public services. No serious suggestions have been made on how to have a
society remotely resembling our own without taxation and redistribution of
wealth. The only question is over how to do it. Thus it's a perfectly valid
question and, in a democracy, the business of all of the citizens.

~~~
fexl
I would like to see society evolve to a point where people interact on a
purely voluntary basis, without the threat or use of force. That's my vote.

